# Advice for Newbies



## mm6mm6

My wife and I decided to take our first family vacation when our DD (Disney Daughter) was 5 in 2002.

When I was kid, my family always drove on vacation because we couldn't afford to fly.  I have an affinity for driving because I love to see this amazing country.  My wife never went on a family vacation so she was up for whatever.

We're very easy going people.

We chose WDW as it is the quintessential American Family Vacation and the #1 destination.  

In six trips, we've learned alot.  First and foremost is that we NEVER had a "bad time" at WDW.  I think some people get wayyyyy too concerned about having the "perfect" vacation and they get very anxious and cause themselves too much anxiety.  

One of the main reasons for this is the cost.  When you're spending a considerable amount of money for a family vacation, you can get a bit nutty about wanting everything to be just right, perfect even.

Step back.  Take a deep breath.

I've learned that WDW is too big to cover even 40% during your first trip.  You cannot do it all.  Don't even try.  You will love it so much that you'll go back again.  Maybe the next year, maybe you'll have to save a bit more and wait two years.  But you will go back.

Remember during your first trip that you can log things in the back of your mind that you want to do next time or try next time or plan for next time.  

Some people obsess over which resort to pick (we like movies so we'll stay at All Star Movies, but my son really likes sports so maybe we would be better off staying at All Star Sports, but my daughter loves music and playing the violin, will she be shattered if we don't stay at All Star Music?) but we've found they're all wonderful.  We've stayed at all three Moderates and we love them all equally.  We picked the Caribbean Beach for our first stay because we had honeymooned in the Caribbean.  We chose the Coronado Springs because my wife likes southwest theming.  We stayed at Port Orleans because it was the third Moderate and we hadn't tried it yet.

Don't get caught up in:

"Is it too hot in Florida?"  
"How far is the walk to the bus stop?"
"How long did you wait for a bus?"
"How close is our resort to this or that park?"
"Which is better, the Hoop Dee Do or the Polynesian Luau?"
"How long is the line for Space Mountain at 2:30pm on a Wednesday?"
"Where is the most perfect possible location to see Wishes"?"
"If you order a hamburger medium-well at this restaurant, is it really medium-well?"
"Will there be enough time to park hop between all four parks in one day?"
"Should our daughter wear a Belle dress to Cinderella's Royal Table since Belle is her favorite character or should I force her to wear a Cindy dress because we're at the castle?"

See where I'm going with this?

Your vacation will be wonderful if you just take it easy.  

Plan some ADR's but don't make reservations for breakfast, lunch, and dinner for each day.  Plan a park per day.  Try to work with the Extra Magic Hours but don't get crazy about hitting Early Entry at MK and then park hopping to AK for Extra Magic hours and then doing it again the next day and the next.

It will be a wonderful vacation if you just...go...with...the...flow.  

I typed this out because I've advised about 10 people at work and they all said it was the best advice they got.  They didn't adher to all of it and they still got a little bit out of control, but they tried to reign themselves in when they thought back to my advice.

Enjoy!


----------



## Simba726

This is great advice!! We haven't booked yet,but I have found that we were discussing many of these exact things and I feel we could have saved a little stress if I heard this earlier. 

I am not that far into the planning stage... basically we narrowed it down to the week we are going, how long we are staying and we are still deciding between 3 places to stay. 

From a first time planner I feel that you really need to figure out these things prior to deciding what else you want to do. Once you hammer out these details I suggest making a list of 5 important thing each member wants to experience while there. This way you can decide which parks and ADR's you need to focus on. 

Just a Newbie in the begining stages 2 cents worth. Thanks again


----------



## MarkinNM

Good points!!!!


We are more a go with the flow family! We do not park hop because thats just too much time wasted "hopping"........
I also am not an ADR chaser, I made our park plans based on EHM's then made ADR's according to which park we are in or a resort close by. I also scheduled 1 day for non-disney adventure, in our case we are going to the beach! My only advice is to research WDW as there is ALOT to do!! Oh and most importantly *HAVE FUN!!!!*


----------



## Aliceacc

Also, give up the idea of the "perfect vacation."

We had a wonderful time in Disney last year, and we're anxiously awaiting our return in 3 weeks. But all the pixie dust in the world won't change my family into a Stepford family. My son will still tease his sisters; my older daughter will still get cranky when she's hungry, and her sister will still whine when she's tired.  (my husband and I, of course, are practically perfect and never tease, get cranky or whine  )

Do what you can to head off the tantrums and crankiness- lots of rest, lots of water, lots of breaks. But don't be stunned when the "happiest place on earth" becomes a little less than magical every once in a while.

Probably the best advice I've ever seen along these lines is this: No one attraction, no one parade or restaurant or ride, has the power to "make" your vacation. Be willing to forego whatever you need to for the greater good. Last year, we arrived on the last day Spectro was showing before it went on hiatus. My kids were up before dawn to get to the airport, and they were going on very little sleep due to the excitement. By 7 pm, they were DONE. So we skipped Spectro, went back to the resort, and got everyone to bed. Sure, we missed what I'm sure was a great parade (one I'm looking forward to this year.) But we gained a family that was well rested and willing to take on Disney World the next day.


----------



## Tink3Bell

Great advice it is the same philosophy I use when we go.  Don't sweat the small stuff, have a lose plan and go with the flow.  It's always great no matter what, if you follow this advice you will enjoy yourself.


----------



## ckdsnynt

and you know what? When you look back twenty or thirty years from now, it will not be the tantrums, the rides you missed or what not that you remember. It will be the precious memories you made with those you love. I know because we took those trips as children with my mother (to DL) and my siblings and then my DH and I took them with our two children and are still taking them with our DD who has grown into such an wonderfultravel partner who is still as amazed by Disney as we are (our son, not so  much ).


----------



## lovetoscrap

This is such awesome advice that I am making this a Sticky on the Welcome Board so our newbies can find it easily.  


NOTE FROM THE MODERATORS: ​
This is a great thread with helpful advice.  If you have some great advice to share to help out those just starting on their trip planning please post!

But to keep the thread from becoming to long and cumbersome we are going to *limit posts to those that offer advice only.*  It can be very difficult to wade through numerous "thanks" and "great advice" and "great thread" type posts to get to those offering helpful tips.  I will be deleting these type of posts and just leaving those that offer trip planning advice.

If you have specific planning questions for your family or situation please post them in a new thread on the Welcome Board or on the appropriate Trip Planning Forum.  We have quite a few topic specific boards to help you out:

Theme Parks Attractions and Stratagies
Disney Resorts
Disney Restaurants
Budget Board
Disney for Families
Disney for Adults and Solos
Transportation
Disney Tips

and we have boards just for Disney Cruise Line and Disney Vacation Club.



Enjoy your Disney Trip Planning and we are so glad you found the disboards to help you out!


----------



## PrincessBetsy

That's great advice!  People need to understand that their vacation can still be wonderful, even if you don't follow your plan.  Sometimes you need to just skip the plan and actually experience the magic found throughout the parks.


----------



## dfmalone

I can relate to this post 100%, my third trip to WDW, was long over due and I would literally count down the days and hours. We finally got there and to my GREAT diappointment in rained 7 out of the 8 days we were there,  ALLL DAY, EVERYDAY great for FL but bad for me . None the less you can say I was pretty disappointed, but I made the best of it . Although my "PERFECT" vacation may have seemed ruined by rain, we still had TONS of fun, my wife and I just recently decided to go back in April 2010, this will be out fouth trip for 4 year aniv.


----------



## twinmommy4

Great advice for people like me!  I am currently planning my family's 1st trip in November and am completely stressing myself out.  Going with my husband, kids and in-laws. I've been to WDW several times as a child, but they never have, so I've pretty much been planning it myself, but still trying to please everyone.  I'm finding myself obsessing about things I have no control over, like crowds, weather, and whether or not my in-laws will like the food at the restaurants I'm booking. 
I will try to keep your advice in mind, and to not sweat the small stuff!


----------



## momeejenjen

Wonderful advice. After having visited the parks previously with out my family I found that going with the flow instead of a point blank schedule does everyone well. I search for tips and tricks to make things easier and to figure out ways to get away from crowds when needed, but overall we are just going to go and have fun!


----------



## ConniegB

These are all great ideas!  My family and I just returned from our vacation to WDW,  (sad to leave),  we stayed at Saratoga Springs Resort it was fabulous!  We drove and upon arrival and check-in we unpacked, went to the grocery store (Wally World) for supplies, food, etc... and spent the rest of the day relaxing at the pool.  We hit the ground the next day, we went to one park a day, took advantage of the early hours and the extended 3 hours, we had such a FANTASTIC time and can't wait for your next trip!    Take your time and enjoy your vacation, and the time with your family! There's always your next trip to WDW to cover the things you might have missed, and plan on some R&R time at the pool, then go back to the parks when it's less crowded, this is a great opportunity, while staying at one of the resorts.
2004-July, stayed at OKW-family of 9 (including extended family members)
2005-Oct.-Nov. stayed at SSR
2007-June, stayed at Yacth Club
2009-Aug. stayed at SSR.


----------



## Rainkiss

Some great advice, here.

Hubby and I went to Disney back in February, was his first trip, and my first, other than a brief high school trip back in... um...  We'll just say there were only two parks back then.  (And they gave us a half a day at Magic Kingdom, and a half day at Epcot, we missed a LOT of stuff.)

Timing seems to be everything.  In seven days, we did just about everything we wanted to do, minimal lines.  As it was just the two of us  and no kids, we could schedule for during the school year to miss most of the crowds.

The best bit of advice I can offer is to watch for discounts.  We'd planned ten days at Pop Century this upcoming October, had everything booked, decent price...  And the deal for free dining at a moderate resort came out.  As I hadn't yet paid, I was able to call, ask them for a price if we moved to a moderate resort with the free dining... and swap, SAVING nearly a hundred dollars.  Coronado Springs, here we come!


----------



## Tinkio

My DH and 2 daughters went to WDW back in 2007.  It was their first trip but I am from Florida so needless to say it was not mine.  At the time my girls were 10 & 11 and the happiness that showed on their faces were priceless.  I can still picture it after all this time. 

Anyway, for any newbies out there be sure and check for discounts.  We are a military family and this year the discount was 40% off a resort room.  Needless to say we couldn't go this year to take advantage of it but I hope that it will still be available next year.  I already have reservations at Shades of Green (military hotel around MK) just in case if we can't get a discount.A

Already looking forward to our trip next year


----------



## mandac

Wonderful advice.  I also found, being a West Coast Girl, that I spent too much of my time comparing the MK with DL.  On my 2nd trip to WDW I did much better at just loving it for what it is.

Manda


----------



## JaimJaim76

Thanks for the great advice!! I am starting to calm down now, lol...I have been stressing so much over our planning and making sure everything is "perfect" but I need to just focus on having a good time and not worrying about seeing and doing every single thing there is to do, and eating at all of the best reviewed restaurants (after all, someone elses opinion is not our own, right?) It will be great as long as we just go with the flow, take our time and enjoy!!


----------



## Ready2GoBack

The old saying goes "If mamma ain't happy, nobody's happy"; well at Disney it's if the "kids aren't happy, nobody's happy"!  

When the kids become tired and cranky, head back to the resort for a nap and time out.  Once you push them past their threshold, nobody will be happy!  After their nap then you can head back out, everyone will be refreshed and ready to go.


----------



## mrsfiehn143

great advice! I think the most important thing to remember about planning a trip to Disney is it is YOUR TRIP! It is best to plan the things you know you and your family will enjoy most  And take advantage of all the free entertainment Disney has to offer! My boyfriend and I fortunately live about an hour from Disney, so we will frequently spend the day just walking around downtown disney (where we met!) and then have a nice dinner at Rainforest, or the new exciting T-Rex!! It's a full day of the Disney atmosphere without the hefty ticket price!


----------



## lovetoscrap

NOTE FROM THE MODERATORS:​
This is a great thread with helpful advice.  If you have some great advice to share to help out those just starting on their trip planning please post!

But to keep the thread from becoming to long and cumbersome we are going to limits posts to those that offer advice only.  It can be very difficult to wade through numerous "thanks" and "great advice" and "great thread" type posts to get to those offering helpful tips.  I will be deleting these type of posts and just leaving those that offer trip planning advice.

If you have specific planning questions for your family or situation please post them in a new thread on the Welcome Board or on the appropriate Trip Planning Forum.  We have quite a few topic specific boards to help you out:

Theme Parks Attractions and Stratagies
Disney Resorts
Disney Restaurants
Budget Board
Disney for Families
Disney for Adults and Solos
Transportation
Disney Tips

and we have boards just for Disney Cruise Line and Disney Vacation Club.



Enjoy your Disney Trip Planning and we are so glad you found the disboards to help you out!


----------



## linda19

Just back from our first trip.  Our group ranged from the excessive planner (me) to my very laid back "don't plan anything" adult son to our 8 yr old "do everything now" grandson.  Our compromise worked really well for us:
    We did one park per day with one ADR (usually dinner)
    We decided on 2 or 3 "must dos" for the park of the day
    We got there before the park opened and at rope drop went directly to
        those attractions (got on with little or no wait)
    We did the rest of the day at a more leisurly pace - if lines were too long
        we either got a FP or just skipped it.

Oh yes, we took a day off from parks in the middle of the week to enjoy our cabin and the activities at Ft. Wilderness (and rest up Grandma and Grandpa's weary bones.

We had a great time!!


----------



## Danis630

I took my mom and dad for all most 2 weeks this past august for my 40th birthday and I researched and planned and made ADR's all over the place and we were going here on a certain day and there on another.  

When we got there we ended up just doing whatever we felt like and kept are ADR's that I really wanted to go to and we just went with the flow.

It was so much fun and I didn't barely see all I wanted to ;-) of course so I am going back this December for 2 more weeks lol.

Thanks for helping others to remember to see the fun in whatever they decide to do on "their" dream vacation.

Dani


----------



## Princess Janay

Here Here !!!! I agree with everyone !!!! Put down the books and just come out for a Visit! Once you've been here you'll be able to make your own assumptions. There is only so much you can read on the web on in the books.


----------



## Danielle618

Great advice!!!  This trip I'm going to have to continue to remind myself of some of the things discussed on this thread.  It will be the first time that my DS will not be using a stroller.  DF and I are fast walkers (we know where we want to go, so get out of our way) and DS is always lagging behind.  This trip we are going to try to slow it down a bit and "smell the roses".

Danielle


----------



## jadoca

We have spent many days at WDW....actually my husband was a seasonal part-time cast member working about six months in the winter.  My favorite park is DAK with The Lion King Show, Safari, and Tough to Be a Bug being favorites.  Next favorite park is EPCOT with  Soarin' being a must.  The fire works at EPCOT are actually fire, water and fireworks....an awesome display that is well worth planning on staying for one evening.  MK fireworks, also excellent, include Tinker Bell's flight from the castle.  A couple of pieces of possibly useful information.  Christmas is not a good time to visit WDW as all parks are very crowded and when filled to capacity will be closed for a period of time during a very busy day.  The week after Thanksgiving to mid-December is a slow time.  Park hopping doesn't work well as you spend too much time traveling between parks even when using Disney transportation.  To see as much as possible at MK you really need three days, AK is a 1 1/2 to 2 day venture, as is DHS.  EPCOT is a full two days.  It is best to get some of the park maps and study them so that you can decide what the family feels are must things to see and do.  So that  you have a great, memorable, "can't wait to get back to WDW" vacation, pace yourselves.  Take advantage of the "fast pass" and remember that when you get a pass (one must be had for each person going on the ride) there will be a time on the pass when you can pick up your next "fast pass".  Not every ride offers a "fast pass", just the very popular ones.
Have a fantastic WDW vacation.


----------



## chargincharlie

Very good points been going to disney every year since 1996 for 2 to 3week vacations we see parents pushing there kids to major melt downs flying from ride to ride. We flew are 10 month old grand daughter  for 5 days this year took her in the park for a few hours then took her back to the camper for a nap then we would go to the pool for a hour she had a blast with no melt downs at all for five days oh she did cry once when she got a belly ache  from eating to much at the trails inn at dinner...


----------



## marlym5

I am a mom of 2 boys, they were 2 1/2 and 5 1/2 the 1st time we took them back in 2006.  Everyone told me i was crazy for taking them when they were so young.  However I will tell u that they still ask questions like" mommy remember when we ate breaakfast with mickey and goofy".  Or my favorite was are we goona try to catch the ghosts again on the scary mansion ride."  This goes to show they do remember, and I have scrapbooksthat we look atall the time.  We are going back next month and they are more than excited! so go with your instinct, if you know your kids, you know what's best!


----------



## Jaleatonbro

I have been to Disney world 33 times in 16 years and if there is one thing I have learnt is best to go to the parks early, when you first enter go to get a fast pass for the long wait lines then get in one of the more popular attraction lines.  Make sure you take breaks every now and then to gather thoughts and make sure you haven't lost anyone or anything.  I wish you luck on your first trip.

Jaleatonbro


----------



## LovetheTink

We are planning to go in June with a 3yo and 2yo so we're going to be going with the flow..definately taking breaks throughout the day and hopefully not get too stressed about what ride we're missing..lol.  Also my sister and brother and their kids will be going at all different ages so our intrests might be different then theirs.  Have fun everyone!


----------



## Sullybosco

Your advice is excellent. I've been to DW 2 times (once as a kid and once with just DH) and unforunately due to NO planning and being overwhelmed I feel like our trips were wasted. This time 4-2010 I am planning what we Must see, would like to see and can skip. And hopefully making some order, realizing it needs to be flexible. I keep asking my DH to remind me if I get anxious about missing something that our kids (5,3,2) have absolutely no clue if we miss something, only I do, so not to make a big deal about it, the kids literally don't know what they are missing! (Just my two-sense)(or is it 2 cents?)


----------



## ralanthony

100% agree with all the great advice. Getting ready for our 3rd trip. Try to plan a little but go with the flow as much as possible. Sometimes there is an attraction you considered skipping but there is no wait, you go and that ends up being a favorite. My favorite tips are taking full advantage of the FastPass and the Child Swap opportunity when riding most popular rides. When you just read about it, seems confusing. But once we had accomplished it a couple times, we became masters and got to do everything we really wanted several times!!

Remember not everyone's tips are going to work for you. You could make a full time job out of finding tips and discounts! Plan like you would for any other vacation, but then get ready for lots of great fun and surprises!


----------



## Minnie321

Don't worry about the weather. I have done Disney World in a Tropical Storm (and yes we were at the parks it didn't slow us down - okay we are from Louisiana and used to it!). My advice though is if you are going to Disney World keep in mind to pack a range of clothes - you could have temperatures in the 30's one day and the 70's the next in November. For example in Louisiana Thursday it was 70 - tonight it is 40. Have fun and relax - it really is the best - my DD is 8 and has lost count how many times she has been - we gave up on schedules after the first trip!


----------



## cjsm&d

Great advice!  We are going on our 8th trip to the world on Feb. 10th!  We do plan our park days in advance (sometimes for the early openings, sometimes to avoid them, if we wanna sleep in a bit), but we really give ourselves alot of freedom to go with the flow...

We like to make only two or three ADR's prior to arriving on vacation.  This year we made one for LeCellier, because we've been shut out the last two times down there (Teppan Edo is a pretty nice 2nd choice though).

I'm getting excited just typing on here....


----------



## cjsm&d

Minnie321 said:


> Have a great time - I will be right behind you in March-April for Easter. I have been at this time of year before and the weather was great! Only going with two ADR's this time - one for Hollywood and Vine - simply to get the easy seat in Fantasmic and the other for a birthday at Chef Mickey's. We did the dining plan the past few trips, so we ate at most of the big restaurants - Liked it, but we are staying off property this time.



We went mid-march last year and the weather was terrific!  

We just made another ADR today.  My son wants to go to Ohana for dinner.  Didn't have to ask twice!

I skipped the dining plan this time.  There are savings, if you eat large expensive deserts with every meal (which we don't), plus, my son (9) got really bored with the basically same selection choice at every restaurant.  Hey, it works for alot of folks...


----------



## timbirch9

Spot on advise...Let the Good Times roll and Don't have unrealistic expectations of your  or your childs behavior. It's Disney, Your kids are gonna be freaked out already without you micro-managing every moment. Take the pleasures as they come..They will come! Kindest regards. TS


----------



## jfegan

This may seem obvious, but we brought my parents with us on our trip with my husband and I and 3 kids (DS 8, DS 6, DD 3).  We thought it would be 'helpful' having the extra hands with the kids.  While I love my parents and loved being with them it was like dragging a boat anchor around the parks.  My daughter wouldn't be with anyone but me so the idea of having them help while we rode rides with the boys backfired.

However, all the research I did on the boards and in books that I read taught me about things like child swap, height requirements for rides, and what rides might be too frightening for some little ones.

In the end, relax and go with the flow, but in planning mode, absorb as much as you can.  We had the 8yr old read the birnbaums book before so he could identify what was important for him and show some patience when it wasn't about him.  He made suggestions for the younger ones when it wasn't about him (not in his usual character, but he liked being knowledgeable.)

We have multiple food allergies in multiple people in our group and the information I got ahead of time directly from Disney and from the boards was invaluable.  Knowing we were all safe was how I enjoyed my vacation.  It's one of the reasons I am so passionate about returning.

You can do something without planning and you can do something with planning.  I couldn't have had a good time without all the reasearch I did.  Don't get me wrong I had to throw the plan out the window the day we arrived and the day after that, but I was so fueled with back up info that I didn't feel lost or wandering.


----------



## Sheribo

Plan one morning to NOT rush the kids (or you) out the door.  Muffins and juice in the room.  Let them take their time watching the Disney cartoons so they can mentally recharge after some long days. When they are ready, PJ's to bathing suits for the day.


----------



## Nonsuch

If your budget permits:  stay at a hotel with "Disney" in its name 

Our October 2008 vacation was split between the Disney's Swan and Dolphin and Buena Vista Palace.  We stayed 4 nights at the Swan, went to Washington DC for a few days and returned to the Palace.  The Palace was a hotel affiliated with a convention my wife attended.

This let us experience 2 types of bus service to WDW.

The bus service to the Swan was excellent.  The bus stop at the hotel and each park is covered.  Wait times were generally short.  The bus stops at the parks are very clearly marked.  There are thousands of guests leaving the Magic Kingdom at closing time, but the lines move quickly and are very organized.  A bus dispatcher was on site, dynamically assigning buses to routes.

Contrast this to the bus serving the Buena Vista Palace.  The wait times going to the parks was longer, but still acceptable.  The return at closing was almost chaos.  The bus stops for these "non-Disney" hotels are uncovered, and only have numbers not the hotel names marking them.  The worst experience was Epcot at closing time.  Standing in the rain waiting with a crowd, in what we thought was the right spot.  The bus pulled up to a different spot, creating a mad rush to the bus.  The bus was then filled (really overfilled), but the driver continued on to the next park.


----------



## lovetoscrap

Sheribo said:


> Plan one morning to NOT rush the kids (or you) out the door.  Muffins and juice in the room.  Let them take their time watching the Disney cartoons so they can mentally recharge after some long days. When they are ready, PJ's to bathing suits for the day.



ABSOLUTELY!   And I usually plan for this after a night we have stayed out late for evening EMH or Spectro and the Fireworks at MK.  I really try to alternate our late nights out with a later morning and/or shorter day.

The kids aren't the only ones that need to have the time to mentally recharge!  If momma ain't rested then momma ain't happy.  And we all know what that means!


----------



## barney-dodgecharger

IF EVERYONE WOULD LISTEN TO 50% OF WHAT YOU ARE SAYING THEY WILL LOVE THE EXPERIENCE. GO FOR THE ADVENTURE AND NOT THE ENDURANCE RACE. tHE BEST PLACE ON EARTH TAKES YEARS TO TOTALY EXPLORE.


----------



## lovetoscrap

Since most posts to this thread have become off topic I am going to lock this.  If you have some advice that you would like to have included here you can post it on the board and I can move it here, or you can send me a PM.


----------

